# ?A/F Ratio O2 sensor?



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Hi Guys
I was trying to boost yesterday. I've aquired boost But there is something bothering me. It starts to accelerate OK. But, when it reaches 5500 rpm, it just stops accelerating for like two seconds then, it just shoots up to the redline like it is re/reaccererating. I was like WTF!!! I was on the strip agsinst a civic type R and I lost because the rev delaying to accelerate up!:loser: 
I checked the a/f ratio and it just freezes at 14.7. It has stayed like that for like two days. Now when I check it now, nothing, no fricken movement at all. I checked the wiring and everything is OK. I just don't know.

I just need a little help (Like always).

Jason


----------



## hksilvia (May 18, 2006)

what kind of fuel management do you have?


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Greddy e-manage
It sucks


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi
a/f ratio, wideband O2 sensor I asume
14.7 is looww for a turbo config boosting
Peace


----------

